# Turnispeed's win...Part 2



## Jeff Borg (Jul 16, 2014)

Hej all

Ruby is my Airedale. Ruby is offspring from Don Turnispeed's German Airedale and one of his hunting bitches.

Turnispeed's German is fairly big for Airedales (iirc). He remarked to me once that he was somewhat disappointed with the German's hunting abilities as he tended to want to stay closer to Mr. Turnispeed versus running with the pack.

That is just what I wanted in a protection dog, so I went with a half German bitch.

She has excelled in training from the beginning, and showed good aggressiveness as we progressed in training.

The K9 Pro Sports trial that she took 1st Place in was judged by a Danish military dog handler/trainer and a North Texas American Bulldog owner/handler with a "champion" bulldog. Ruby just happened to be the best dog for that day...there were several extremely good German Shepherds and Malinois in that trial. On another day, she may not have won.

She also placed Second in an Arkansas K9 Pro Sports Trial previously, which was judged by two Little Rock area LE dog trainers/handlers. That was in "Training Division", not Personal Protection division. That was a very large trial.

There was another Danish military dog handler/trainer that she was judged by nearly a year ago who was impressed by Ruby.

Both these Danes are combat veterans with multiple tours in Afghanistan, where they were military dog handlers. After both trials, I had an opportunity to train for a week with them. Ruby accelerated under their training, but more importantly, I learned a tremendous amount from them.

Interestingly, Butch Cappel received phone calls from Denmark regarding Ruby. Apparently, they believe Airedales are only good for Schutzhund, and then only in Germany.

As far as her training, I have done most of her training myself, with Butch Cappel as my mentor. I train nearly everyday at home, and we get "bite work" once or twice a week with Butch. Between Butch and the Danes, we have had some excellent training (and when I say we, I really mean ME).

Cheers,
Jeff


----------



## Jim Delbridge (Jan 27, 2010)

Sounds like Ruby is a decent dog. I noticed several posts on the web slamming the Airedale because of the experience with Don Turnipseed. I recent attended a seminar with my Airedale. When the instructors heard I had an Airedale, the groaned because of the experiences they'd had previously with the breed. When Murphy got out and ran the "test problem" basically without me other than another observer, the common comment was, "That's NOT an Airedale!" 
Unfortunately, most of the conformation breeders are ruining the breed making it harder and harder for me to find the caliber of dog I have in Murphy. 
I think the biggest issue with Mr. Turnipseed was/is that he was one of those breeders that did a lot of talking, but didn't "walk the talk." 
There are always going to be naysayers that will brand an entire breed from a few bad experiences. My advice is to blow them off and enjoy the dog you have.
I've tested German/German lines and found them just as wanting.
As an aside, when I was looking for a puppy five years ago, I communicated with Don on two litters. I was prepared to fly out to test litters that weekend. Don found reasons for me not to, citing health certificate availability. My wife, a vet, told me this was a non-issue and couldn't understand his problem. Most likely, he was afraid that I'd have found his puppies wanting. who knows? I gave him the credit of the doubt as I didn't see how his puppies did.

Lots of handlers that watched my dog, Murphy, and I work at this seminar have been giving me all sorts of advice on other breeds to consider. After watching us work, several of them came to me privately and said, "you should stick with Airedales. What you and Murphy have is special."

They don't get it. Murphy passed all my tests with ease and then some. His training consisted of lots and lots of problem solving with multiple scent sources, distractions, and environments. I tend not to short the training, preferring to over train versus the common SAR trait of skipping or going to fast. Murphy makes me look good because he had what it takes from the start. Breed is an aside. I simply like the Airedale sense of humor in a vocation that tends to be way too serious.

So, most likely your puppy is awesome despite Mr. Turnipseed and more because of the roll of the genetic dice and your diligent training.


Jim Delbridge


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm glad she is working out for you,and as someone who bird hunts withAiredales and has done VPG and tracking with them,ranging out like a hound really do much.
Again good luck.


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

Er...doesn't do much.


----------

